# cheezy stuff you like



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like chris de burg ''lady in red'' there i said it, i admit it...

Musically speaking its not so bad?? is it??

And i like Loverboy ''turn me loose''

Now its your turn to admit what you like in secret and your too ashamed of telling...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Need I say more?


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I like In-n-Out Cheeseburger, Double-Double when I'm hungry. 
I wouldn't broadcast it proudly, but I am not too ashamed about it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

So this is like 'Guilty Pleasures' except more hard-core? OK - I'm in...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know. Sir Tom has his own level of cool beyond the perception of most mere mortals. I mean, the guy almost single-handedly defeated a Martian invasion.

For my part, I listen to a lot of progressive rock that many "in-the-know" have considered dripping with cheese. Cholesterol or not, it is enjoying a resurgence. (So take that, _Rolling Stone_!)


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Perhaps more sleazy than cheesy, but hey, this track. :lol:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

No comment.....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Giordano said:


> I like In-n-Out Cheeseburger, Double-Double when I'm hungry.
> I wouldn't broadcast it proudly, but I am not too ashamed about it.


I usually order the triple triple just to experience falling out of my seat after eating it.


----------

